# Turboprint? - Edit: Tried it - highly recommend it

## keifir

Hi,

well, my old man got himself a cheap printer: Canon i320. 

As far as I know this model is unsupported in CUPS. So that's how I found out about Turboprint. 

I got couple of questions about this prog, mebbe someone is familiar with it and can help me out:

1. Has anyone ever used Turboprint ? this is the first time i hear of it. 

2. Do I need CUPS installed to use Turboprint? Or can i just ditch CUPS in favour of Turboprint?

thank you,

keifirLast edited by keifir on Wed May 14, 2003 5:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Naan Yaar

1. I have used Turboprint on my RedHat and Gentoo boxes.  I am very happy with it.  Print quality from Turboprint is better than the cups drivers, IMO.

2. You don't need CUPS to have Turboprint installed.  However, Turboprint installs nicely under CUPS - I have it set up this way in Gentoo.  I would probably recommend doing it this way (CUPS + Turboprint) since you can use Samba+CUPS, etc., without any hassles if done this way.

----------

## keifir

thx Naan Yaar,

i'm gonna check it out then - i gotta get that cheapo printer working under linux. 

And who knows, perhaps i'll like it so much that i'll make an ebuild - it has a free version.

thx again,

keifir

----------

## keifir

An update:

I can print in Gentoo!!! My printer (Canon i320) is very well supported by Turboprint - it even let me do the nozzle alignment. So now i have set up CUPS + Turboprint Free Edition. 

Free Edition is limited to 600dpi graphics, but that's ok with me - not like i'm gonna be printing photos.

Verdict: highly recommend for anyone to try this prog - easy, nice quality + can be used with CUPS.

Edit: One catch - it prints a Turboprint logo on every page - only full version gets rid of that  :Sad: 

Printers Supported by TurboPrint

This is the current state (TurboPrint 1.80, April 9, 2003) - more printer drivers will follow!

Brother

Brother_HL1250, Brother_HL1270N, Brother_HL1450, Brother_HL1470N, Brother_HL1650, Brother_HL1670N, Brother_HL1850, Brother_HL1870N,

Canon

Canon_BJC150, Canon_BJC210, Canon_BJC240, Canon_BJC250

Canon BJC600(e), Canon_BJC610, Canon_BJC620

Canon_BJC1000, Canon_BJC2000, Canon_BJC2100

Canon_BJC3000

Canon_BJC4000, Canon_BJC4100, Canon_BJC4200, Canon_BJC4300, Canon_BJC4400, Canon_BJC4550, Canon_BJC4650

Canon_BJC6000, Canon_BJC6100, Canon_BJC6200, Canon_BJC6500

Canon_BJC7000, Canon_BJC7100

Canon_BJC8200, Canon_BJC8500

Canon_i320, Canon_i550, Canon_i850, Canon_i950,

Canon_S100, Canon_S200, Canon_S300, Canon_S330, Canon_S400, Canon_S450, Canon_S500, Canon_S520, Canon_S530,

Canon_S600, Canon_S630, Canon_S750, Canon_S800, Canon_S820, Canon_S830, Canon_S900, Canon_S4500, Canon_S6300, Canon_S9000

Epson

Epson_StylusC20UX, Epson_StylusC40UX, Epson_StylusC42, Epson_StylusC60, Epson_StylusC62, Epson_StylusC70, Epson_StylusC80, Epson_StylusC82

Epson_StylusColor, Epson_StylusColorII, Epson_StylusColorIIs

Epson_StylusColor200, Epson_StylusColor400, Epson_StylusColor440, Epson_StylusColor460, Epson_StylusColor480

Epson_StylusColor500, Epson_StylusColor580

Epson_StylusColor600, Epson_StylusColor640, Epson_StylusColor660, Epson_StylusColor670, Epson_StylusColor680

Epson_StylusColor740, Epson_StylusColor760, Epson_StylusColor777

Epson_StylusColor800, Epson_StylusColor850, Epson_StylusColor860, Epson_StylusColor880

Epson_StylusColor900, Epson_StylusColor980

Epson_StylusColor1160, Epson_StylusColor1520, Epson_StylusColor3000

Epson_StylusPhoto, Epson_StylusPhotoEX, Epson_StylusPhoto700, Epson_StylusPhoto750, Epson_StylusPhoto790, Epson_StylusPhoto810, Epson_StylusPhoto820, Epson_StylusPhoto830, Epson_StylusPhoto870, Epson_StylusPhoto875, Epson_StylusPhoto890, Epson_StylusPhoto895, Epson_StylusPhoto915, Epson_StylusPhoto925, Epson_StylusPhoto950

Epson_StylusPhoto1200, Epson_StylusPhoto1270 , Epson_StylusPhoto1290

Epson_StylusPro, Epson_StylusProXL

Hewlett-Packard

(x stands for any number, e.g. HP_DeskJet81xC = DeskJet810, DeskJet812, DeskJet815 C / Cxi / Cse)

HP_DeskJet500C, HP_DeskJet550C, HP_DeskJet600C, HP_DeskJet6xxC,

HP_DeskJet81xC, HP_DeskJet825C, HP_DeskJet83xC, HP_DeskJet84xC, HPHP_DeskJet850_C, HP_DeskJet870C,

HP_DeskJet88xC, HP_DeskJet890C, HP_DeskJet895C,

HP_DeskJet92xC, HP_DeskJet93xC, HP_DeskJet94xC, HP_DeskJet95xC, HP_DeskJet96xC, HP_DeskJet97xC, HP_DeskJet98xC, HP_DeskJet99xC

HP_DeskJet112xC, HP_DeskJet122xC, HP_DeskJet2500C

HP_DeskJet381x, HP_DeskJet382x, HP_DeskJet555x, HP_DeskJet612x

HP_ColorLaser5, HP_ColorLaser4500, HP_ColorLaser8500,

HP_LaserJet3, HP_LaserJet4, HP_LaserJet4Si, HP_LaserJet4V, HP_LaserJet4plus, HP_LaserJet5, HP_LaserJet5Si, HP_LaserJet6, HP_LaserJet1100, HP_LaserJet1200, HP_LaserJet2100, HP_LaserJet2200, HP_LaserJet4000, HP_LaserJet4100, HP_LaserJet5000, HP_LaserJet5100, HP_LaserJet8000, HP_LaserJet8100

HP_PhotoSmart(P)1000, HP_PhotoSmartP11xx, HP_PhotoSmartP12xx, HP_PhotoSmartP13xx, HP_PhotoSmartP71xx, HP_PhotoSmartP73xx, HP_PhotoSmartP75xx

----------

## ptitoine

thancks my S500 is reconised   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nanoczar

I have a Canon BJC-610 and tried to use cups with foomatic.  I worked on it for about 2 weeks and decided to give up.

After reading the above about turboprint I decided to give it a try.

It works like a charm!!!!!  SWEET!

Thanks for the info!

----------

## kniteshade

 *keifir wrote:*   

> An update:
> 
> Edit: One catch - it prints a Turboprint logo on every page - only full version gets rid of that 
> 
> 

 

When someone puts it as an ebuild they can write a patch to correct that little problem   :Smile: 

----------

## miguel1132

Greetings!

Yes, indeed Turboprint is the only way to print. I hate cups, but turboprint makes it so much easier to set up a printer. I have a HPDeskJet 5550 and for a while this printer was not

supported but they finally added new drivers. I registered my version because at the time the drivers I needed for my old printer were only in the registered version. I was trying to set up a printer today and suddenly realized I should check out the turboprint site to see if they had added any new drivers. The rest is history. If you're struggling setting up your printer under Gentoo, I highly recommend Turboprint.

Regards,

Mike

----------

## kunphuzil

Any chance of seeing an ebuild for this soon? That logo thing is annoying.. That sure would be cool to remove it  :Wink: 

If someone might show me how to create the patch I'd be happy to create the ebuild, but I don't know how.. 

Thanks!

----------

## NetJaguar

Hi,

I used Turboprint for my Canon S520x with RedHat and everything was ok (the print quality was  even better than with the original drivers for Windows).

Now I'm migrating to Gentoo, and I tried to install Turboprint, however, when I want to add a printer in the configuration program, there's a strange error:

(translated freely)

"The connection with the CUPS Server is not possible. Maybe your CUPS PRinting system is not set up properly ..."

however, emerge search cups says it was installed.

----------

## keifir

did u start cups ?

----------

## NetJaguar

no, I did not. How can I start cups?

----------

## keifir

As superuser:

```
/etc/init.d/cupsd start
```

or add it to your runlevel with rc-update for it to start automatically each time you boot.

----------

## NetJaguar

ok, now I don't get this error message, but my printer is not printing anyhow.

I was curious what the spool directory was, I checked it, and /var/spool/lpd does not exist.

Maybe that helps you helping me.

or do I have to install something like net-print/lprng ?

----------

## Robelix

 *kniteshade wrote:*   

>  *keifir wrote:*   An update:
> 
> Edit: One catch - it prints a Turboprint logo on every page - only full version gets rid of that 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Turboprint is commercial software! The free edition does print the logo if you use the highest quality. If you are going to correct this "problem" then you are violating their license.

I did pay for it several years ago, because that time it was the only way to use all features of my HP 970cxi.

Robelix

----------

## Chakal

actually its pretty simple to fix, you just edit the printer config file, which is located there: /usr/share/turboprint/printers/Canon_S600.tp

Find the lowest quality mode and set the options to the quality you want, except for the param tag, and voila

----------

